# عمل رائع للمهندس / أحمد العسال



## محمود حازم عياد (8 فبراير 2010)

إخوانى الأعزاء

قمت بزيارة معرض القاهره للكتاب ووجدت لزميلنا المهندس / أحمد العسال منتج عباره عن شرح كامل لبرنامج بريمافيرا 6 بالصوت والصوره وبلغه سهله وبسيطه ، فقمت بشراء نسخه ووجدت الموضوع شيق جدا" ولم يترك أى شئ للصدفه ، أدعوا لزميلنا العزيز بالتوفيق وأنتمى وأطلب من الزملاء الأعزاء ممن تمكنوا من الحصول على نسخة العمل عدم وضعها على أى منتدى هندسى بما فى ذلك ملتقى المهندسين العرب ويمكنكم الدخول على موقع الشركه المنتجه للحصول على نسخه من العمل بالصوره الرسميه 
www.bussma.com
مع تمنياتى للزميل العسال بدوام التوفيق مع طلبى منه بإلحاح تحويل مشاركته تطبيقات برنامج البريمافيرا إلى منتج بنفس الصوره الجميله


----------



## Elassal (8 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

استاذي العزيز : محمود حازم عياد
اولا اشكرك جدا علي دعمك الدائم لي و علي الكلمات الجميلة التي اعتز بها فلا تتخيل سعادتي عندما يقيم رجل في مثل خبرتك عمل لي و يشيد به .
احب ان اضيف شئ اني متشوق لكل من يعلق بموضوعية عن الاسطوانات مثلما لفت نظري استاذي الفاضل الي شئ ينقص الاسطوانات و كما وعدته اني ساقوم بعمل ملف خاص بهذا الشئ و سيصل لكل مستخدمي الاسطوانات بدون اي مجهود اضافي منهم .
و انا علي استعداد لعمل هذا حتي لو اضطررت ان اقوم بعمل اسطوانة اضافية الي مجموعة الاسطوانات.


----------



## محمد مطر (9 فبراير 2010)

نشكر الأخ أحمد العسال على هذا العلمل، بس ياريت تخبرني كيف أحصل عليه في سوريا، لأني دخلت موقع الشركة لكن لم أجد الأسطوانات الخاصة بالإصدار السادس بعد، وجدت فقط الخاصة بالإصدار الثالث...


----------



## engahmedezz (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي احمد العسال ومزيدا من التقدم نحو النهوض بمهندسي المسلمين نحو ماضينا القديم وهو سيادة العالم


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (9 فبراير 2010)

السيد المهندس أحمد العسال
بارك اللة فيك 
عمل رائع ينم عن احترافية
مثلما قال المهندس محمود حازم - لم تترك شيئا
عمل ممتاز حقيقى
وفقكم اللة
محمد هندى


----------



## Elassal (10 فبراير 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> نشكر الأخ أحمد العسال على هذا العلمل، بس ياريت تخبرني كيف أحصل عليه في سوريا، لأني دخلت موقع الشركة لكن لم أجد الأسطوانات الخاصة بالإصدار السادس بعد، وجدت فقط الخاصة بالإصدار الثالث...



يمكن لك الاتصال بهم عن طريق التليفون او البريد الالكتروني و هم سيرسلونه لك عبر البريد او عن طريق احد موزعينهم في سوريا الموجودين علي الموقع. 



و سبب عدم وجودها علي الموقع نظرا لانها طرحت في الاسواق حديثا و لكن سيتم التحديث قريبا .


----------



## Elassal (10 فبراير 2010)

e.mohamed hendy قال:


> السيد المهندس أحمد العسال
> بارك اللة فيك
> عمل رائع ينم عن احترافية
> مثلما قال المهندس محمود حازم - لم تترك شيئا
> ...



شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس محمد علي و في انتظار نقدكم البناء او اي اضافات .
و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (11 فبراير 2010)

هل ممكن تضع محتوى الاسطوانات كي نراها قبل شرائها
you can also publish them here so we can buy them in North America, this is a self publish company(site), I bought couple of times from them http://www.lulu.com/
aslothere is amazon.com, 

Regards


----------



## م الفا (11 فبراير 2010)

السيد المهندس /محمود عياد 
بداية وفق الله المهندس /احمد العسال على مجهوده ودعائى له بالتوفيق الدائم
ولكن الموضع جعلنى اتساءل لماذا يتم التنبيه على اعضاء المنتدى بعدم وضع الاسطوانه على اى رابط الاجابه من وجهة نظرى لحفظ حق المؤلف ومجهوده والعائد المالى الذى يمكن ان يعود عليه .
ولكن اذا كان هذا فكر المنتدى وهو فكر صحيح -اذا لماذا نضع اعمال الاخرين من كتب وبرامج ونقوم باستخدامها -وانا واحد منكم-فهل حق الغير مادام غير معلوم بالنسبة لنا حلال ومباح اما اذا كان لشخص منا فهو غير جائز 
هناك كثير من المنتديات تمنع وضع الكتب والبرامج التى لها حقوق حمايه على منتدياتها ولها الحق فى ذلك اما فى منتدياتنا فلانتبع هذا الاسلوب والسؤال من الصح ومن الخطأ وشكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 فبراير 2010)

خبر اسعدني جدا

ان يقوم اخ معطاء و مجتهد ومتميز مثل اخينا م العسال 
بطرح منتجا فنيا جديدا عن البريمافيرا بالاسواق 

اخي الفاضل م العسال
انت تعطينا املا في ان المستقبل سيكون لاوطاننا 
مع العمل الدؤب و العطاء المستمر من الابناء تجاه اوطانهم
بتلك المنتجات الفكرية التي تيسر على الزملاء الشروحات 

دمت بكل خير


----------



## Elassal (11 فبراير 2010)

*و الله لقد اقشعر جسدي*



نهر النيييل قال:


> خبر اسعدني جدا
> 
> ان يقوم اخ معطاء و مجتهد ومتميز مثل اخينا م العسال
> بطرح منتجا فنيا جديدا عن البريمافيرا بالاسواق
> ...



ربي اوزعني ان اشكر نعمتك التي انعمت علي .

و الله لقد سعدت كثيرا بكلمات جميع الناس و لكن عندما قرأت كلماتك استاذي الكريم نهر النييل عن الامل في المستقبل اقسم بالله لقد اقشعر جسدي كله و اتمني من الله ان يديم نعمته علي و يزيدني حتي استحق تلك الكلمات التي اشعر اني لا استحقها.


----------



## Elassal (11 فبراير 2010)

engahmedezz قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي احمد العسال ومزيدا من التقدم نحو النهوض بمهندسي المسلمين نحو ماضينا القديم وهو سيادة العالم



جزاك الله خيرا و جعلنا فداء لهذا الهدف.


----------



## Elassal (11 فبراير 2010)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> هل ممكن تضع محتوى الاسطوانات كي نراها قبل شرائها
> you can also publish them here so we can buy them in North America, this is a self publish company(site), I bought couple of times from them http://www.lulu.com/
> aslothere is amazon.com,
> 
> Regards


محتوي الاسطوانات :
هو عبارة عن شرح البريمافيرا بنفس ترتيب إنشاء المشروع و فيما يلي عناوين الدروس
- EPS - OBS
2-Admin-User defined1
3- Admin - Admin Preferences1
4- Admin - Admin Preferences2
5- Admin - remaining
6- Project 1
7 - project properties
8- Project Codes
9- WBS 1
10- WBS 2
11- Activity Codes
12- Resources
13 - resource codes
14- Roles
15- Resource Curve
16 - WP & Doc
17 - Calendar
18- Cost Account
19 - Funding Source
20- Activity
21 - Group & Sort
22- Coulmn Format
23 - bar1
24 - Bar2
25- Schedule
26-schedule 2
27 - resource leveling
28 - Baseline
29 - Export
30- Import
31- Check out & IN
32- Global Change
33- Reports 1
34 - Reports 2 Schedule
35- loading Reports
36 - Tabular Reports
37 - Earned Value Reports & Remaining
38 - Tracking ( Grapgical Reports)
39 - User Preferences
40- print

​و سوف اناقش مع الشركة المنتجة موضوع هذا الموقع.


----------



## Elassal (11 فبراير 2010)

م الفا قال:


> السيد المهندس /محمود عياد
> بداية وفق الله المهندس /احمد العسال على مجهوده ودعائى له بالتوفيق الدائم
> ولكن الموضع جعلنى اتساءل لماذا يتم التنبيه على اعضاء المنتدى بعدم وضع الاسطوانه على اى رابط الاجابه من وجهة نظرى لحفظ حق المؤلف ومجهوده والعائد المالى الذى يمكن ان يعود عليه .
> ولكن اذا كان هذا فكر المنتدى وهو فكر صحيح -اذا لماذا نضع اعمال الاخرين من كتب وبرامج ونقوم باستخدامها -وانا واحد منكم-فهل حق الغير مادام غير معلوم بالنسبة لنا حلال ومباح اما اذا كان لشخص منا فهو غير جائز
> هناك كثير من المنتديات تمنع وضع الكتب والبرامج التى لها حقوق حمايه على منتدياتها ولها الحق فى ذلك اما فى منتدياتنا فلانتبع هذا الاسلوب والسؤال من الصح ومن الخطأ وشكرا



السلام عليكم:
اولا اشكرك كثيرا يا باشمهندس علي تهنئتك.
ثانيا لم الاحظ في اي مشاركة ان المهندس محمود حازم عياد اضاف كتبا لها حقوق ادبية .
و كذلك الحال بالنسبة لي . ( و قبل ان تسأل سؤالك فان كل البرامج التي علي جهازي اصلية ) و هناك نقطة اخري و لو انها لا تحل مسألة شرعية و هو ان سعر الاسطوانات في متناول الجميع .


----------



## Jamal (11 فبراير 2010)

*كيف يتم الحصول على المواد في الراض-السعودية*

م. العسال حفظه الله ورعاه
بارك الله لك في هذا المجهود
ارجو الافادة اذا امكن الحصول عليها من الرياض
وشكرا


----------



## asd314 (11 فبراير 2010)

فى الموقع لا يوجد الا كتابك p3 هل هو الكتاب المقصود ام انه يوجد كتاب اخر p6
ارجو سرعة الرد


----------



## Elassal (11 فبراير 2010)

jamalsbaih قال:


> م. العسال حفظه الله ورعاه
> بارك الله لك في هذا المجهود
> ارجو الافادة اذا امكن الحصول عليها من الرياض
> وشكرا



و فيك بارك اخي العزيز
برجاء الاتصال بموزعين شركة بصمة في الرياض و يمكن التعرف عليهم من موقع الشركة .


----------



## Elassal (11 فبراير 2010)

asd314 قال:


> فى الموقع لا يوجد الا كتابك p3 هل هو الكتاب المقصود ام انه يوجد كتاب اخر p6
> ارجو سرعة الرد



عزيزي الموجود علي الموقع اسطوانات3 و ليس كتاب أما بالنسبة للاسطوانات 6 ليست موجودة لان الموقع ليس محدث و لكن وسائل الاتصال الموجودة فعالة و يمكنك الانصال و الحصول عليها او الاستفسار.


----------



## م الفا (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندس العسال شكرا جزيلا على الرد ولى توضيح حين كتبيت الاستفسار للمهندس محمود عياد كان نصفته انه من مشرفى الموقع ولا اشير هنا الى شخص بعينه اضاف مواد علميه محدده الا انه يوجد الكثير من الكتب التى لها حقوق نشر موجوده على المنتدى وانا شخصيا قمت بتحميلها واستفدت منها لاانكر ذلك ولكن ما جعلنى اراجع نفسى التنويه الذى كتبه المهندس محمود عياد فكا قلت الاسطوانات ثمنها فى متناول اى مهندس ولكن هناك كتب تتعدى 300 دولار وبرامج تتعدى هذا بكثير ويتم تحملها مجانا من المنتدى . اسف على الاطاله


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (13 فبراير 2010)

المهندس احمد العسال 
اولا احب اهنيك على المجهودات الرائعة ثانيا
موقع بصمة لا يفتح معي اطلاقا" هل يمكنك اخباري كيف يمكنني الحصول عليها علما اني بأبو ظبي
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## Elassal (13 فبراير 2010)

muhmad elshaikh قال:


> المهندس احمد العسال
> اولا احب اهنيك على المجهودات الرائعة ثانيا
> موقع بصمة لا يفتح معي اطلاقا" هل يمكنك اخباري كيف يمكنني الحصول عليها علما اني بأبو ظبي
> وشكرااااااااا



اتصل بيا و انا ارتبلك 
رقم تليفوني في صفحة :
تطبيقات عملية بواسطة البريمافيرا .

ملحوظة لمشرفي الملتقي : اخشي ان تظن إدارة الملتقي اني اقوم بالتسويق لهذا المنتج و لكني و الله لا اقصد هذا و لكني اريد التيسير علي اخواني فرجو السماح من مشرفي الملتقي و إبلاغي إذا كانت وجهة نظرهم اني تخطيت الحدود.


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ العسال ممكن اعرف مكان وجود الكتاب بابوظبي لان بجد بحاجة اليه 
برمفيرا 6 وهل يوجد كتاب عن برمفيرا 3 
وارجو اعطائي العنوان في ابو ظبي ان امكن لاني بحاجة ماسة اليه .
الف ممبروك نزوله للاسواق وبارك الله بكل من يحاول المساعدة .


----------



## Elassal (13 فبراير 2010)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ العسال ممكن اعرف مكان وجود الكتاب بابوظبي لان بجد بحاجة اليه
> برمفيرا 6 وهل يوجد كتاب عن برمفيرا 3
> وارجو اعطائي العنوان في ابو ظبي ان امكن لاني بحاجة ماسة اليه .
> الف ممبروك نزوله للاسواق وبارك الله بكل من يحاول المساعدة .



اولا بارك الله فيك
ثانيا هذه اسطوانات تعليمية و ليست كتب 
لقد اتصل بي المهندس محمد الشيخ و سوف اقوم بترتيب كيفية حصوله عليها لانها لم تصل الي الامارات حتي الان لإأذا اردت ارجو الاتصال بي 
هاتفي في صفحة تطبيقات عملية و مشاكل فنية.


----------



## Elassal (13 فبراير 2010)

*لقاطني الامارات*

بما ان بعض الناس يتسأل عن الاسطوانات فأني سأرتب لحصول من يرغب من قاطني الامارات للحصول عليها و سوف اتلقي اتصالات لمدة اسبوع و بعده سأرتب لمن يتصل بي فقط للحصول عليها كخدمة لاعضاء ملتقانا العزيز .
رقم تليفوني موجود في صفحة تطبيقات عملية و مشاكل فنية


----------



## Jamal (14 فبراير 2010)

*الموقع لا يحتوي على عنوان موزعين في الرياض*

م. العسال المحترم
لا يوجد اي عنوان للموزعين في الرياض في موقع بصمة
يرجى الافادة عن كيفية الحصول على المواد
وشكرا


----------



## Elassal (14 فبراير 2010)

*اتصل بهم في الاسكندرية .*



jamalsbaih قال:


> م. العسال المحترم
> لا يوجد اي عنوان للموزعين في الرياض في موقع بصمة
> يرجى الافادة عن كيفية الحصول على المواد
> وشكرا



ارجو الاتصال بهم في مصر ( الاسكندرية ) عن طريق التليفون او الايميل و سيقومون بشحنها لحضرتك .


----------



## Elassal (17 فبراير 2010)

*في دولة الامارات العربية*

ستكون الاسطوانات متاحة في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة و بالتحديد في معرض ابوظبي للكتاب بداية من الثاني من مارس.


----------



## Elassal (4 مارس 2010)

elassal قال:


> ستكون الاسطوانات متاحة في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة و بالتحديد في معرض ابوظبي للكتاب بداية من الثاني من مارس.



أولا ارجو من كل من اشتري الاسطوانات اكمال نقدهم الموضوعي لها و أنا مستعد لسماع هذا النقد .
بالمناسبة الاسطوانات في معرض ابوظبي في القاعة السابعة e27


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (4 مارس 2010)

أعتقد أنك قمت بتغطية الموضوع حسب رأى الخاص بصوره رائعه وبسيطه يستطيع بها المتلقى أن يبدأ وبعد ذلك يمكن أن تكون هناك أسأله بعد محاولة التطبيق وأعتقد أيضا" أنه لا يمكن أن نجد مرجع يغطى جميع إحتياجات المتلقى هذا مجرد رأى بعدما إستمتعت بسماع ورؤية هذا العمل الرائع السهل وأتمنى من المهندس العسال عمل إسطوانات عن مشاكل التطبيق التى تواجه المخطط أى يحول مشاركته فى الملتقى إلى صوت وصوره


----------



## Elassal (5 مارس 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أعتقد أنك قمت بتغطية الموضوع حسب رأى الخاص بصوره رائعه وبسيطه يستطيع بها المتلقى أن يبدأ وبعد ذلك يمكن أن تكون هناك أسأله بعد محاولة التطبيق وأعتقد أيضا" أنه لا يمكن أن نجد مرجع يغطى جميع إحتياجات المتلقى هذا مجرد رأى بعدما إستمتعت بسماع ورؤية هذا العمل الرائع السهل وأتمنى من المهندس العسال عمل إسطوانات عن مشاكل التطبيق التى تواجه المخطط أى يحول مشاركته فى الملتقى إلى صوت وصوره



ان شاء الله استاذي العزيز.


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (5 مارس 2010)

عزيزي
لماذا لا تضع نسخة في المنتدى للاعضاء فقط بدون تحميل يعني شي مثل يوتيوب 

سلام


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 مارس 2010)

المهندس احمد العسال شخصية من الشخصيات التى اسعدنى التعرف عليها من خلال المنتدى وبصراحة هو من الناس اللى تحس ان موضوع التخطيط ده مش مجرد شغلانة بيشتغلها ولكن هى هواية بيحبها عشان كده بيبدع فيها وهو ده اللى بيخليه دايما يفرق

مبروك يا احمد على الاسطوانات ويارب دايما للامام دائما انت تستاهل كل خير

اخوك عبدالقادر


----------



## Elassal (6 مارس 2010)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> عزيزي
> لماذا لا تضع نسخة في المنتدى للاعضاء فقط بدون تحميل يعني شي مثل يوتيوب
> 
> سلام



ده كلام محتاج اني اتناقش فيه مع الموزعين للاسطوانات ( و هما شباب ممتازين ) و إن كان موضوع اليوتيوب سهل انك تنزل منه دلوقت . عموما هما كانوا بيقولولي انهم ناوين ينزلوا اسطوانة او اثنين من الاسطوانات علي موقعهم لكن مش عارف اخر تطورات الموضوع ده ايه . 
- علي فكرة اقسم بالله ان العائد المادي الذي اتحصل عليه من تلك الاسطوانات لا يذكر - و انا ارجو منها رضا الله و العائد الادبي و لكن هذا مجهود ناس اخرين و لا استطيع ان اتصرف فيه بدون الرجوع إليهم.


----------



## Elassal (6 مارس 2010)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> المهندس احمد العسال شخصية من الشخصيات التى اسعدنى التعرف عليها من خلال المنتدى وبصراحة هو من الناس اللى تحس ان موضوع التخطيط ده مش مجرد شغلانة بيشتغلها ولكن هى هواية بيحبها عشان كده بيبدع فيها وهو ده اللى بيخليه دايما يفرق
> 
> مبروك يا احمد على الاسطوانات ويارب دايما للامام دائما انت تستاهل كل خير
> 
> اخوك عبدالقادر



الله يبارك فيك يا عبد القادر و شكرا جزيلا علي الكلام الحلو ده . انا سعيد ان إنسان مثلك لي الراي ده فيا .


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس أحمد العسال ..
نقدر مجهوداتك المثمرة وإن شاء الله إلى الأمام دائما ونحن نفخر بك وبكل مهندس مسلم مجتهد 
ونقدر أيضا مجهودات الشباب الذين الذين ساهموا حتى يخرج هذا العمل إلى النور ونحن إن شاء الله يجب علينا أن نشجعهم بشتى الطرق وهذا حقهم علينا . 

أنا أعيش في أبو ظبي ياريت لو فيه أحد من الزملاء الأفاضل حصل على الإسطوانات يكتب ليا اسم المكان الذي تباع فيه أو الشركة التى توزعها حاليا في أبو ظبي أو في إمارة داخل دوله الإمارات . 

دمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## مهندس مجتهد جداً (19 أبريل 2010)

ياترى الاسطوانات شاملة نموذج مشروع من البداية للنهاية ولا بس شرح عام
وكمان هل الموضوع في شرح لاساسيات التخطيط ولا بس استخدام البريمافيرا


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك على هذا العمل وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## alanieng (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك ولجهدك


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarekms45 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبروووك وان كان متأخر*

الاخ العزيز مهندس أحمد العسال

الف مبروك على هذه الاسطوانه و بداية مشوارك فى تقديم الشروحات المميزة لاخوانك 

ارجو المعذرة لتأخر التهنئة حيث ان دخولى على الموقع قليل 

و بارك الله فى علمك و تقبله الله منك صدقة جارية فى الحياة و بعد الممات

طارق


----------



## aaaaaa11 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي احمد 
هل لكم موزع في الرياض


----------



## محمد الحسينى محمود (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك كثيرا مهندس احمد على الاسطوانات فكم هى جميلة وتيسر لمن اراد تحصيل علم ادارة المشروعات ولكن كنت اذكر انك قد وعتنا بنزول كتاب يحتوى على المشاكل التى واجهت المستخدمين للبرنامج مع الحلول المقترحة لها.
ارجوا معرفة هل انتهيت من الكتاب واين اجده وشكرا


----------



## محمد الحسينى محمود (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز مهندس احمد العسال 
اسال الله لك التوفيق والنجاح وان يجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك .
كنت اسال عن الكتاب الذى تعدة عن المشاكل والحلول فى برنامج بريمافيرا هل انتهيت منة وظهر فى المكتبات واين اجدة .
وشكرا


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (3 مارس 2011)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> إخوانى الأعزاء
> 
> قمت بزيارة معرض القاهره للكتاب ووجدت لزميلنا المهندس / أحمد العسال منتج عباره عن شرح كامل لبرنامج بريمافيرا 6 بالصوت والصوره وبلغه سهله وبسيطه ، فقمت بشراء نسخه ووجدت الموضوع شيق جدا" ولم يترك أى شئ للصدفه ، أدعوا لزميلنا العزيز بالتوفيق وأنتمى وأطلب من الزملاء الأعزاء ممن تمكنوا من الحصول على نسخة العمل عدم وضعها على أى منتدى هندسى بما فى ذلك ملتقى المهندسين العرب ويمكنكم الدخول على موقع الشركه المنتجه للحصول على نسخه من العمل بالصوره الرسميه
> www.bussma.com
> مع تمنياتى للزميل العسال بدوام التوفيق مع طلبى منه بإلحاح تحويل مشاركته تطبيقات برنامج البريمافيرا إلى منتج بنفس الصوره الجميله


 
أخي الكريم السيد محمود السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
لي سؤال: هل تسمح لي قوانين المنتدى أن اسوق "من خلال المنتدى" مؤلف لي شخصيا يتعلق باستخدام برنامج ال MS Project 

مع الشكر


----------



## علاء يوسف (3 مارس 2011)

الله يجزيكوا الخير


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (5 مارس 2011)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> إخوانى الأعزاء
> 
> قمت بزيارة معرض القاهره للكتاب ووجدت لزميلنا المهندس / أحمد العسال منتج عباره عن شرح كامل لبرنامج بريمافيرا 6 بالصوت والصوره وبلغه سهله وبسيطه ، فقمت بشراء نسخه ووجدت الموضوع شيق جدا" ولم يترك أى شئ للصدفه ، أدعوا لزميلنا العزيز بالتوفيق وأنتمى وأطلب من الزملاء الأعزاء ممن تمكنوا من الحصول على نسخة العمل عدم وضعها على أى منتدى هندسى بما فى ذلك ملتقى المهندسين العرب ويمكنكم الدخول على موقع الشركه المنتجه للحصول على نسخه من العمل بالصوره الرسميه
> www.bussma.com
> مع تمنياتى للزميل العسال بدوام التوفيق مع طلبى منه بإلحاح تحويل مشاركته تطبيقات برنامج البريمافيرا إلى منتج بنفس الصوره الجميله


 
الأخوة الأعزاء مشرفي المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
بناء على ما تقدم في المشاركة أعلاه: هل تسمح لي قوانين المنتدى أن اسوق "من خلال المنتدى" مؤلف لي شخصيا يتعلق باستخدام برنامج ال MS Project 

مع الشكر


----------

